# Tools required to wrap a rod blank



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

I am new to the prospect of wrapping a rod blank, and have a quick question.

Where does one find a cheaper setup for building a rod. For instance, where can I find a "Lathe" (for lack of a better term) that I could turn manually in order to wrap thread onto the blank. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You can honestly do a good job with a box with some v's cut in it and a phone book for tension on your thread, that is what I did for my first few rods and it worked like a charm. But I must caution, this is really addictive, be careful


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> You can honestly do a good job with a box with some v's cut in it and a phone book for tension on your thread, that is what I did for my first few rods and it worked like a charm. But I must caution, this is really addictive, be careful


Yup: You'll also need a cup or glass. Put the spool of thread in the cup, run the thread through the phone book for tension, and twirl the rod to your heart's content. Just make sure the phone book is from a big city and not a town with a population of 2000


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

A lathe is definetly Not required but if you have an old sewing machine and your handy with wood this is what I built. It was reel simple a couple of V notches is all you need but I got rollers on the cheap when fishsticks was still up here. Also a small plano box and melt holes through it to put your thread in. This will allow you to wrap multiple threads with ease.Or Green top sells thread bobbins for $3 for wrapping single thread








A dryer motor is nice to have also you can pick one up for about $13 online it's a very rewarding hobbie.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is the Starter Set From Flex-Coat $189.00

http://www.acidrod.com/equipment.html


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

junkmansj said:


> Here is the Starter Set From Flex-Coat $189.00
> 
> http://www.acidrod.com/equipment.html


You guys are killing me, I don't want to start this hobby and all you do is throw gas on he fire!!! <GGG>


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

30 years later I still have the itch and keep "building" rods out of old ones. Good thing the suppliers aren't close!


----------

